# First Fatty temp advice



## thelinx004 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hellow fellow smokers,

I've been doing some reading on here before doing my first fattie and was hoping to get some confirmation before giving it a shot tomorrow night.  I was already planning on doing some Scarbelly wings and thought I would put a fatty on with them just for good measure and I am now feedings a few more mouths. I know I've read to cook the fattie anywhere from 225-240, but if I'm doing wings I was hoping to run a tempurature closer to 275-300.  

Would the fattie dry out to quick you think?  

And at that temp my assumptions would be they would both get done around 1.5 hours?

Thanks for all your help guys, this site is the best!


----------



## smoke jenson (Apr 10, 2014)

The sausage for the fatty is full of fat so you shouldnt have an issue with it drying out. I cooked mine at 250. Took about 2.5 hrs. I dont see why you couldnt cook it at a higher temp, just wont get all the smoke that it would at a lower temp.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Apr 10, 2014)

If you put cheese inside your fatty - at that temp, it is likely to burst out and leak.  I tend to cook at the lower temps with cheese filled fatties to get less leakage.  Other than that - no problems cooking it hotter - just less smoke flavor as Smoke Jenson said.


----------



## thelinx004 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys, confirmed my suspicion.  Although I never thought of the cheese spewing out at a higher temperature, that's a good point.  I will have to make extra effort when rolling it to tighten up the ends.  I'll be sure to update tomorrow with qviews.


----------



## smoke jenson (Apr 10, 2014)

Also try and not put the cheese so close to the end, that will help.


----------



## thelinx004 (Apr 11, 2014)

Decided work wasn't as important and left a little early to give myself more time.  Was able to get the fattie on for about 45 minutes 225-235 before getting the wings on.  Just put them on and cranked her up to finish it all off


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2014)

Lookin good.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Whats all in the fattie.


----------



## thelinx004 (Apr 11, 2014)

Farmer - fattie has a layer of smoked ham, provolone, pepperoni, mozz., and sauteed onions





Learned the hard way about putting all the toppings to the edge, made it difficult to roll up.  Made a wrap in bacon for good measure


----------



## thelinx004 (Apr 11, 2014)

Luckily nailed having the fattie in for an hour and then finishing on high with the wings for an hour, both came out perfect!  The sauce inside of the wings is like the second coming of Christ, I can't believe restaurants don't do this technique.  You can see the sauce pouring out the inside on the picks below.  Thanks everyone for all the help and taking a look.  Enjoy the qviews

The cheese dripping on the wings, gorgeous.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks great.  Let's see the fattie slices.


----------



## thelinx004 (Apr 11, 2014)

I feel horrible with all these pics I didn't get one, but when I break the leftovers our tomorrow I'll snap another pic.  The oozing cheese just won't have the same effect  ha ha

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Apr 12, 2014)

looks good.  I agree with the comment on the wings - I just love them this way.

One trick I use on the Fatty.  I put it lengthwise on a 2-foot piece of plastic wrap, then roll it in the wrap, then grab the two ends and twirl it around and around and around.  The plastic wrap compresses the fatty together and really helps to seal up the ends.

Happy rsmoking!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 12, 2014)

Everything looks awesome!  Great job.

Bill


----------



## thelinx004 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> looks good.  I agree with the comment on the wings - I just love them this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Used this technique thanks to the info here and the great step by step in the sticky

Innerds picture as promised


----------



## smoke jenson (Apr 12, 2014)

looks pretty dang good


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 15, 2014)

That cross cut is awesome. Belated but beautiful


----------



## bbquy (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh Yummy!!! Nice job!


----------

